# Quinte International Air Show 07'



## fireman1867 (30 Mar 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has any info, is it on for this year? If not when?

Cheers,


----------



## navymich (30 Mar 2007)

Google is your friend.

 This link states that it is cancelled, but doesn't confirm that it is for this year.

And  this one doesn't give a whole lot more information, but does give you a source to check back on.



> UPDATE: The next QIAS is scheduled to take place in 2007.





> Quinte International Air Show
> 
> Dates will be posted on this web site as soon as they are known.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Mar 2007)

There will not be any airshow this year.  Not sure about next year.   ???
Thanks for asking. :blotto:


----------



## Globesmasher (31 Mar 2007)

I would have to second BYT's opinion on that one.

8 Wing is so unbelievably busy with ops and now with a huge infrastructure overhaul I doubt that an airshow is even on the radar.  The spring and summer will be spent getting ready for the August arrival of the CC177 ... and it just goes on from there.


----------

